# Animal Man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That joint's gotta stink, right?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100831/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_iran_animals


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Due to his lifestyle, and the problems it causes with neighbours, he has to move home two or three times a year."

Somehow that does not surprise me


----------

